# Scariest Game ever



## Blazekid3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Scariest game ever played??? the scariest game i ever played is Silent Hill Shattered Memories


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 21, 2010)

Any 'Imagine' game is scary enough


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Any 'Imagine' game is scary enough


The horror!


----------



## mew512 (Jan 21, 2010)

Lord of the rings when i was 6


----------



## Blue-K (Jan 21, 2010)

For me, without any question: Dead Space.

Followed by Silent Hill Homecoming, Silent Hill Shattered Memories and Fatal Frame 4. But Dead Space was a pure Nightmare...


----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2010)

well, every silent hill, on a different level than other games.

siren, resi, dementium is scary because of the "omgz hai imma eat you up"-pop up screaming stuff...
silent hill, just scary on a personal level.....


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 21, 2010)

None, although Dead Space kind of disgusted me a bit but it wasn't scary.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Eternal Darkness is a freaky game. It's not so much the game play, but it's the sanity effects that get to you.
And Silten Hill 2, that game is just unsettling.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 21, 2010)

F.E.A.R. with that bitch Alma Wade popping up out of nowhere.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 21, 2010)

MadWorld.

The black and white style is just freaky. I get easily scared. TMNT for the NES is always scary. It's so hard....that it's scary.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 21, 2010)

Dead Space.

Shadowman for the N64 was pretty scary at the time.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 22, 2010)

Ge Ge Ge Getarou.... on SFC


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 22, 2010)

Superman 64 is so shit. It's enough to scare you to death.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 22, 2010)

I guess when i was young, any thing that has zombie/monster in it were scary enough.

Now, hmm, for me, it would be prototype, have you seen some of the cutscene in web of intrigue? babies with no eyes and i could have swore that there was a dead baby or 2 in there... it just freaks me out.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 22, 2010)

Haven't played Dead Space. Just Extraction.


Spoiler



Though chopping off your own arm was a bit freaky


But it's gotta be Shattered Memories. Freaky as hell.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> For me, without any question: Dead Space.



I'll go with Dead Space as well.  It didn't scare me as such, but it had amazing atmosphere and much more like playing a good horror film then any other game I've played.


----------



## cracker (Jan 22, 2010)

Clive Barker's Jericho was pretty damn freaky. Also Resident Evil 3, Silent Hill, Fatal Frame...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2010)

Resident Evil 2 was scary as hell when I played it, so I'm going with that. Man, that scene when the licker jumps through a 2-way mirror was priceless.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 22, 2010)

Dementium: The Ward
I just played it before and i actually screamed when i saw the first zombie


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

doom on xbox.

creepy monsters.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

Inferno 2 DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I don't play scary games.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 22, 2010)

Like many others, Dead Space without a doubt. 

I remember RE3 and of course Silent Hill being equally scary as well.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2010)

condemned criminal origins


----------



## Raika (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't play scary games... The main reason being that whenever I try one I will quit at the beginning... I'm a coward.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 22, 2010)

i only really found the clocktower and haunting ground  to be scary. i just find fatal frame distressing due to the sounds. never really considered RE/SH to be scary, same with dead space.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!
I hate it when you're shopping and buying some ammo and stuff and then OMG SURPRISE BUTTSECKS!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 22, 2010)

the only time where i was genuinely afraid of a video game had to be halo when you first meet the flood, it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Gore (Jan 22, 2010)

Resident Evil 4.
I wasn't scared of villagers, but I was constantly in fear of running out of ammo.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 22, 2010)

The Suffering.  Lights down and sound up on a 40" screen.  The flashing images made me jump every time


----------



## steves334 (Jan 22, 2010)

luigi's mansion


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 22, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Resident Evil 4.
> I wasn't scared of villagers, but I was constantly in fear of running out of ammo.


well you will find the other re games alot more scary then.  RE4 has like 20x the ammo of the other re games besides re5.


----------



## DaDAM (Jan 22, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I don't play scary games... The main reason being that whenever I try one I will quit at the beginning... I'm a coward.



this is exactly how i feel


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 22, 2010)

The scariest game I've played is Zelda: Majora's Mask.
Well, you know that bit in the first temple where there's those black blobs which attack you in the dark?

I screamed, turned off the console, and didn't play it again for another four years.
:[


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 22, 2010)

steves334 said:
			
		

> luigi's mansion



lmao same for me. I've grown up being scared of house of the dead and resident evil but I am getting immune to the fear each day. I actually beat 3 House of the Dead games now.

EDIT: HotD 1 is always scary for me. Blue zombies...


----------



## C175R (Jan 22, 2010)

Pokemon yellow version! there was some little yellow thing following me the whole time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



after that I stopped playing pokemon games...


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 22, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> Pokemon yellow version! there was some little yellow thing following me the whole time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that scared you I wonder what you'd do if you got to Lavender town.


----------



## C175R (Jan 22, 2010)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't scare me by saying stuffs like that!!!


----------



## Tetram (Jan 22, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> F.E.A.R. with that bitch Alma Wade popping up out of nowhere.



Same for me. This was a very scary game, although the mechanisms became quite predictable. I mean : at the begining, I was scared every 10 minutes, but the more I played, the more I was able to predict when the next "ghost" would appear. However, when you get to the end of the game, the rythm is changed, so you get scared again, but the middle was quite disapointed.

Btw, the game which scared me the most is "In memoriam". I don't know if it has been sold out of France, but this game was great. It looked like a classic Point & Click game, but it was very immersive : you were supposed to find a missing reporter and his wife, who was kidnapped by a serial killer named "Phoenix". The game ask for your email and you need to find clues on some fake websites to progress in the game. Surfing on the net, receiving fake emails that do look real make you believe that there is a serial killer around there and you, as yourself, not as an avatar, are involved in the whole thing... 

While I was playing this game, I've checked the lock on my doors a lot of time...


----------



## pacha69 (Jan 22, 2010)

Phantasmagoria and quake 1, those where the ones I couldn't play alone, had to call a friend to see if he wanted to come over while I was playing.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 22, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> F.E.A.R. with that bitch Alma Wade popping up out of nowhere.


S*** ... I forgot that one (F.E.A.R. better than F.E.A.R. 2  IMHO)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't play scary games, but Nanashi No Geemu was pretty scary even though I could barely understand the story and thus only used wikipedia to figure it out and lingered randomly on each stage trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 22, 2010)

Seriously. All those games arn't really that scary for some reason. I mean a game that has close made me get scared would probably be Megaman 2. Seriously. That game is hell. You defeat the robot masters and you have to go to wily's castle and vs them AGAIN. >_>


----------



## freestyle_monsta (Jan 22, 2010)

mario damn i willnever tuch a mario game again those mushrooms just popouttanowhere


----------



## ddetkowski (Jan 22, 2010)

*Animal Crossing* OR *The Price Is Right* on the Wii........




(RE2 and RE3)


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

freestyle_monsta said:
			
		

> mario damn i willnever tuch a mario game again those mushrooms just popouttanowhere








So scary!


----------



## edracon (Jan 22, 2010)

Scariest game is definitely NOT DooM3....  I'll go with.....  man.... I don't think any game is actually scary for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ummmm

Left4Dead2? no that's more funny than scary...

Quake4, there we go, first person surgery being performed on you.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 22, 2010)

The first Alien Vs. Predator game on the PC. Playing as the marine, at night, with the lights off. I could barely walk forward. Seeing those damned dots appear on the scanner, then having to turn off the scanner to turn on heat vision...

That shit was nutty.

Haven't played one in recent time. But Dead Space was damned close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still haven't beaten that, but i enjoyed the hell out of what i did play. And i'll be checking out Extraction soon enough.

And, for anyone that fears House Of The Dead, check out Typing Of The Dead. Best cutscenes i've ever seen. HILARIOUS!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

still originl resident evil for psx, tried to play it at a age of bout' fourteen years, i only came to the point were the hunters appeared. resident evil 4 is childplay compared to resis shockmoments at that time:.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 23, 2010)

I've never been scared by games and I've done RE (a few of em), Eternal Darkness, Alone in the Dark, etc.

The one that came closest was Dead Space.  I think why is that unlike the other turds of gaming that get too much credit like RE it didn't rely on bad controls, bad camera angles, and overly low ammo totals to fake up a fright.  Dead Space has a really amazing story, the atmosphere and the alien human abominations, how they enter, attack, crawl, the scratching, the blood, pulsating alien goo walls and so on, it just all came together.  I found myself getting due to a darker area, tight quarters, the effects, whatever the combo was to get nervous about going into areas and that I appreciated a lot as it was a first.


----------



## taken (Jan 23, 2010)

All the silent hills game are scary. But the scariest game to date I play is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl and Clear skies the underground is the scariest bit in the game.


----------



## esoterica (Jan 24, 2010)

I also don't play any scary games. My friend let me borrow his copy of Resident Evil 4, and I've always been tempted to play it, but I would always wish someone else would play it while I just watched. Strange thing is though, I really like horror movies. Horror games are different though, I feel involved and I control what happens, whereas I can just cover my eyes if somethings freaking me out in a movie. I watched my friend play Fatal Frame, and even that was too much for me.






 I'm a scaredy cat too.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 24, 2010)

Resident Evil 4 for GameCube. First time I played it the village with dead people scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Deeko (Jan 24, 2010)

Not a resi diehard, just think they're okay. 

Dead Space Extraction is a cinematic storyline that draws you indepth and realy, realy liked that element to it but the bonus comincs that were unlocked give me more shivers than the actual game.

First genuine frightning gaming experience was Carrier on the Dreamcast, the build up of the story and choice of direction made every step unexpected. Shame a bigger budget remake has never been considered realy.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 24, 2010)

I get scared pretty easily. Most of the horror games that I play leaved me scared.


----------



## Langin (Jan 24, 2010)

zelda oacrina of time in that cave with those zombies, I was 6 years old!


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 24, 2010)

anyone who says resident evil 4 and 5 is scary is crazy, they are *ACTION GAMES* (apart from chris's arms in re5)

silent hill is a psychological horror so i won't class that as scary instead i will say it makes you go crazy lol
only games i would class as scary are games that make you have nightmares.
silent hill shattered memories is *not scary* you don't even have any weapons and is the most dumbed down game in the series of silent hill.

games that are "scary"....

fatal frame series on the ps2.
resident evil remake ( the Crimson Heads that run at you from nowhere.)
resident evil 3 the tyrant that says "starrrs" and jumps out through the walls
resident evil remake the dogs that jump out from the windows in that hallway.
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem is just crazy i would class it as a psychological horror like silent hill.
Clock Tower on the ps2 maybe, but not REALLY scary, same for haunting ground (which is the same as silent hill shattered memories, no weapons, only difference is haunting ground is made by _japanese_ and silent hill shattered memories are made by _americans_.)


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jan 24, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> zelda oacrina of time in that cave with those zombies, I was 6 years old!


Same here. I guess I was around 6 years old too and it really freaked me out when they clinged around my neck to suck blood.


----------



## ddetkowski (Jan 24, 2010)

I still can't forget Dino-Crisis on the PS One. Not much ammo to kill them dinosuars.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 24, 2010)

I remember playing Doom, in the house on my own with the lights off


----------



## House Spider (Jan 24, 2010)

Sonic games these days. Oh how the quality slipped so bad its scary.


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 24, 2010)

I remember the first time I went through Ravenholm. Now I get why they won't go in there anymore lol.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 24, 2010)

Phantasmagoria and the imagine games.


----------



## outgum (Jan 25, 2010)

ummm ummm ummmm, MGS 2! i was little and when the cornels face gets all screwed up and see through-ish and it tells you to turn off your console, scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Langin (Jan 25, 2010)

danielkraak said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOl I did fled everytime I saw a zombie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but then I did dicover that there was a song at the back! oh and inside the well with that sorta green lake with all those hands out of that lake...


----------



## user0002 (Jan 26, 2010)

Resident Evil 2 when I played it for the first time.


----------



## Revolution89 (Jan 26, 2010)

Fatal Frame 3 that games give nightmare for 2 days after watching my bro play the game.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jan 26, 2010)

my first play through of left 4 dead freaked me out a few times


----------



## Westside (Jan 26, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> Resident Evil 2 when I played it for the first time.


Same here, except i didn't even play it, it was my friends.


----------



## canx13 (Jan 26, 2010)

JONAS Ds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the box art only , scared the sh** out of me


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd have to say dementium.  I actually played that for halloween themes.  very creepy, and probably won't play the next one that's coming out.


----------



## DjFIL (Jan 26, 2010)

first time i played the original Resident Evil... that dog jumping through the window made me crap my pants almost.  good times.


----------



## AndreXL (Jan 26, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> *Phantasmagoria *and the imagine games.


This Phantasmagoria? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasmagoria_%28video_game%29
Wow! I can't believe someone would even remember it! Yeah, great game.
At that time, it scared the heck out of my little sister.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2010)

For me it has to be Dead Space. The sound design and the lighting were absolutely great. The beginning of BioShock was scary too.



			
				AndreXL said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked it's gory cutscenes. Even got it on release day if I remember correctly. I went to the game shop with my aunt to buy it for me and she was buying a copy of Gabriel Knight II for herself.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 26, 2010)

Resident Evil 2. I was at a friend's house, he was playing it using _Bleem!_ (man, *the memories!*), and he was at that part in the Interrogation room with the freaking mirror. I remember I told him "That mirror sounds suspicious. I bet something will come out of it in any seconds now".
Still, he visited the room, and nothing happened, so he left the room. Then he forgot to check something in the room and came back in it... and BAM! the freaking mirror goes in pieces, and a Licker comes out of it. I remember someone screaming, can't be certain if it was him or me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha, great times, great times.

@WildWon
I have to play AvP, great atmospheric game. I remember being so scared of playing the demo when I was a kid that I quitted it even before I could meet a single Alien!


----------

